# Goatie sawdust sifter



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello to you all after a long absence. I had to share something I made and that really works for me.

I have always used straw to bed as it is less expensive thatn sawdust or shavings. But the feed store was out of it in the middle of road closures due to snow- so I bought a bag of sawdust. It was impossible to get the goatie berries out of it.

So I built this sifter for sawdust. It works really well- I'm still on the first bag of sawdust 15 days later.

The first picture is the thing open to allow the dirty shavings to be poured in sifted. I do remove wet spots before sifting.
The next is it folded to allow me to shake all the sawdust out of it.



















This has cut my cleaning time by 3/4s and I will be using sawdust from now on since it lasts so well, it is just as economical as straw.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so neat...great job....


----------

